# TQH - 3Q Holdings



## System (29 May 2012)

3Q Holdings Limited (TQH), formerly Acuity Investment Management Limited, is an international software and service provider to retailers. TQH provides retail technology solutions and professional services for wide range of retail businesses including fashion, electronics, department stores, supermarkets, tourist attractions, furniture, general merchandise, jewellery and discount variety industries.

http://www.threeq.com.au


----------

